

Ask HN: Save Facebook discussions board - dementievda

As you may know Facebook will close its discussion boards on the 31st of October ( https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=254646391237470 ).<p>We wrote a simple tool to save content from your discussion board. At the output you get structured xml file. Then you can programmatically integrate it into your website, forum, facebook wall(manually) or anywhere you want.<p>Our application home page: http://apps.facebook.com/discussions_parser/<p>What will be your thoughts on this? Could it be really helpful? What will you suggest to change in the service?
======
dementievda
any thoughts/reviews? Thanks.

